# Im starting this one off with a how to.



## KyleW (Oct 30, 2006)

great write up, done anymore reviews or write ups you could post?


----------



## smurfe (Nov 13, 2006)

Here is a link to a photo tutorial I did on another forum for making a wine kit.

Smurfe's Wine Tutorial

Smurfe


----------



## cpfan (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Smurfe, well done. Great Pics.

Steve


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Nov 14, 2006)

cpfan said:


> Hey Smurfe, well done. Great Pics.
> 
> Steve


Ditto !


----------



## Luc (Nov 14, 2006)

Clear tutorial Smurfe.

Well done.

Luc


----------



## RichBrewer (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow! That is great. I will be referencing back to it as I go with my first batch.
The only question I have right now is filtering. Is this a fairly expensive step? I would really love to make my wine Christal clear but I don't know if I can afford the equipment.


----------



## Sacalait (Jan 1, 2007)

The Buon Vino mini jet filter can be had for 120$+/-. It does a great job and has been reliable.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Aug 26, 2007)

Both of these Tutorials were Excellent, I will for sure be looking back at this. This post should be a sticky.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 28, 2007)

I have to add that a couple of the items in the original post should be approached with caution. The sanitation statements of using bleach or ammonia. I would not recommend a beginner to use either of these. Particularly the ammonia. I wouldn't use rubbing alcohol in the airlock either unless you are sure no added oils were added to the alcohol. Just use water or a sanitizer (k-meta or Na-Meta) solution. Overall good info though.


----------



## CBBaron (Aug 28, 2007)

Muntzster said:


> 5 gallons of wine will fill about 48-750 ml bottles


Minor nitpick but 5 gals will not make 48x750ml. 
5gal is just under 19liters which is 19000ml.
48x750ml is 36000ml.
So your 5 gallons of wine is going to make about 25 - 750ml bottles of wine.
5gals will however fill about 48 12oz beer bottles.

Craig


----------



## smurfe (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, I missed that to. You are correct. I always figure 23-24 750ml bottles from 5 gallons. 30 bottles for 6 gallons. I actually only glanced over the post and didn't dwell to deep into it.


----------

